# Hey Honey, Look what the Hog sent us..



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

*I recieved a present from Tom today for Dawnie and I..2 Beautiful VR's and a Sweet Ashtray Made for 2 cigars..As you guys know My Wife and I recently have been enjoying Cigars together more than ever and it is just another way for us to connect and enjoy life...Now were getting bombed together and its just amazing..(getting teary eyed):r ..Well Tom, I cant say we deserve this but we do thank you so much and we cant wait to Herf with you together..
*


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh my:dr :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Nice - on all counts.
Smokes. Ashtray. Bomber. And bombees!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Way to go, Tom. Very thoughtful.


----------



## mastershogun (Nov 3, 2006)

very nice... way to go


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

That is a sweet hit, nice looking ashtray and some good cigars to enjoy together. Nicely done Tom.

Take some pictures when you smoke those VRs and break in that ashtray.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Oh, a double wahmee, nice one.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Freddy has done some wonderful things for me, and I consider him a friend for life. I think we would have hit it off if we had met even without the common bond of love of the leaf.

Now Dawnie is into the leaf, and it couldn't be cooler. I hope you guys enjoy the cigars together in your "ashtray built for two", and I can't wait to herf either....with Freddy again, and Dawnie for the first time.  

Y'all are the salt of the Earth, I couldn't be luckier than to have friends like you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

WTG, Murph. Freddy and Dawnie are quite a pair.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

Very thoughtfull Tom ... but I thought me and you were going to bond with that ashtray in 2007  Im getting really sick of being lead on by you... thats it were thru :tg :r


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

WTG Tom!!! Nice hit, enjoy the goodies Freddy and Dawnie.

CBF:w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice Job Tom !!

Family Bombing !! WTG !!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Very thoughtful Tom, nice job! Freddy one of those is for Dawn, :r


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Great hit, Tom, on CS's hottest new couple ---

*Freddie* and Dawnie 

Enjoy the smokes and the very cool LAdC ashtray.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Freddy has done some wonderful things for me, and I consider him a friend for life. I think we would have hit it off if we had met even without the common bond of love of the leaf.
> 
> Now Dawnie is into the leaf, and it couldn't be cooler. I hope you guys enjoy the cigars together in your "ashtray built for two", and I can't wait to herf either....with Freddy again, and Dawnie for the first time.
> 
> Y'all are the salt of the Earth, I couldn't be luckier than to have friends like you.


Oh my the big man is getting all soft on us during the holidays :r

Good job Tom , very thoughtful gift I must say.

You two enjoy, you deserve everything you get 

SHawn


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Nice one there Tom... and to a deserving couple...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Nice hit on the honeymooners Tom, Freddie i love the granite backdrop...


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice hit Tom !!! 

Enjoy Freddy and Dawnie


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Very nice hit!!!


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great hit Tom! Wonderful to see you two living it up and herfing together!


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

woooo...Classy hit by the Hog...Nice one Tom.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> "ashtray built for two"


:r That's a country song just waiting to be written!


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Excellent hit Tom, WTG! Congrats.


----------



## blawmt (Dec 12, 2006)

Cool gift, and congrats on the accepting wife.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I guess that's 1 good thing about a cigars hating wife; I can't fathom having to share bombs!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

a 2-fer :sl , nice smokes and comes with a place to put your ash


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

Awesome, thoughtful gift from one great BOTL. Enjoy them Freddy & Dawnie!


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

That is bad ass!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Rock Star said:


> *I recieved a present from Tom today for Dawnie and I..2 Beautiful VR's and a Sweet Ashtray Made for 2 cigars..As you guys know My Wife and I recently have been enjoying Cigars together more than ever and it is just another way for us to connect and enjoy life...Now were getting bombed together and its just amazing..(getting teary eyed):r ..Well Tom, I cant say we deserve this but we do thank you so much and we cant wait to Herf with you together..
> *


Tom, just want to say thank you so much for your generous gift. I look forward to meeting you.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Mrs. Rock Star said:


> Tom, just want to say thank you so much for your generous gift. I look forward to meeting you.


It will be my pleasure Dawnie...I have already heard so many great things about you I feel like I know you. We will have a great time, and might even let your hubby have a puff off our cigars.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> It will be my pleasure Dawnie...I have already heard so many great things about you I feel like I know you. We will have a great time, and might even let your hubby have a puff off our cigars.


Gee thanks....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Rock Star said:


> Gee thanks....


Fine! You can have your own!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Missed this thread yesterday...nice Tom!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Fine! You can have your own!


thank you sir...:r


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

ShawnP said:


> Oh my the big man is getting all soft on us during the holidays :r
> 
> Good job Tom , very thoughtful gift I must say.
> 
> ...


Soft in the head! Nah, that was nice Tom terrific. Congrats Freddie and Dawnie.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Very Nice. That ashtray is gorgeous!


----------

